# Generation Legacy: Clover



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

The Break Out

Summer Holiday had been loads of fun for the oldest daughter of Baron James Hughes of Dinorben, but now the holiday was almost up and in two weeks it would be time to buy the school things for the coming year.  Both Clover and Danielle would be turning 16 over winter holiday, and the pair of twins were still growing and definitely outgrowing their old uniforms, the pair had just hit a growth spurt that brought them up to 5 foot 9 and ½ inches on the button.  If they looked identical, well, there were still ways for the discerning eye to tell the pair apart.  Clover, the older by 6 full hours was a bit more rough and tumble, with a little bit more definition to her muscles from countless hours spent at physical play in the dojo (she was a brown belt), or fencing.  Danielle on the other hand, while not being quite so enthusiastic about physical education, is still a prize winning show rider.

The easiest way to tell the difference between the twins would be to look at who they were with.  Danielle’s friends tended to share her interests in parties, boys, and what was happening in the social circles, and she and her friends could spend hours chatting and taking tea.  Clover would rather be out doing something, anything, than sitting around gossiping and her friends included more boys than girls as those in her social circles tended to be like her sister and gravitate to her.

On the last Sunday of August, clover and a bunch of her mates had scored tickets to the football match between Chelsea and Arsenal.  The group had a great time at the game which Arsenal won handily.  Walking home, Clover and her friends joked around about Chelsea’s dreadful showing, and unfortunately some Chelsea Hooligans didn’t think it was very funny.  The Chelsea fans decided to have a bit of a go of it with the teenagers and they jumped them.  It was a fun little fight but it couldn’t have lasted more than a few minutes, not with the police on the watch for such things, and a few of the camera crews leaving the pitch caught some of the action looking to run a piece on the current state of hooliganism in the UK.  The cameras got their story, and how.

The camera watched as Clover tried to calm the situation down after one of the hooligans pulled a weapon, a bit of chain.  The cameras also caught a second hooligan walk up behind her and crack her on the head with a bottle of whiskey, dropping her to her knees like a puppet with her strings cut.  That was when the cameras got the million pound shot, a break out, an Elite coming into her power.  Now, Elites aren’t common, no more than a couple hundred in the entire world, and few if any break outs had ever been caught on film.  Not that they knew it at the time, but the cameramen had caught another first, the first noble to become an elite.

The brawling teens and hooligans were tossed around like ragdolls in a tornado, which is exactly what they were, for a funnel cloud had formed around the downed girl sending all those around her flying.  After what seemed like an eternity for the spectators Clover ceased to bob up and down limply in the tornado and it petered out, laying her to rest gently on her knees.  Trying to shake away the dizziness and nausea that she was feeling Clover rose unsteadily to look around confusedly.  A brief wave of vertigo rolled over her and she fell into a sitting position facing the police officers who were looking at her apprehensively.  “Wha..what happened?” she slurred, the words not going how she wanted them to go.

Putting her hand to the back of her head Clover pulled it away wet with blood.  Smiling at the crowd that had gathered the red head  waved the red hand cheerily at them.  “I think I might have a concussion…I always wondered what that was like…I don’t think I like it very much.” The girl said cheerily, emphasizing her point with a nod, and then a wince of pain at the violent motion of the nod.  Then the Honorable Clover Hughes of Dinorben proceeded to pass out.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

This story hour is coming from a play by post game here on the boards, told from the point of view of my character, Clover Hughes, the next Baroness of Dinorben.

This campaign world is actually a reboot of the long running Generation Legacy game run by Tokiwong on the play by post boards over the course of 3 or 4 years.  This reboot is being run by Agamon.



> The world of the Legacy Universe is one going through several changes, as the world adapts to the appearance of super-human beings with powers beyond the ken of normal mortals. World Governments have banned together to assess the threat that the Elites pose to normal humanity, or "baselines" as most people refer to non-powered humans.
> 
> Elites have been in existence since 2010, after the arrival of Ghenther's Comet, an unknown comet that passed through Earth space in the summer of 2010. The first documented elite was Michael McCoy, also known as Miracle, an elite capable of controlling the primal forces of the world to great effect. He was able to manipulate the Earth to create a barrier in order to shield himself from an out of control semi-truck. Since his appearance, elites have appeared consistently over the intervening ten years.
> 
> ...




The game's rule system is Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition, making use of the Paragon's campaign setting for some of the ideas, and NPCs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

General Information and terms:

Elite: Elites are people have developed super human abilities of one manor or another.  It is not understood how these powers develop, but no known Elite existed before the year 2010, and the coming of Ghenther's Comet.

Break Out:  A break out is the event that awakens an Elite's latent powers.  Generally this event is very stressful and quite possibly fatal if not for the activation of the latent power.  Not every Elite has a clear break out event that activates their powers.

Justice Elite:  The Justice Elite are the world's premier team of Elites working under the aegis of the United Nations.  They perform various humanitarian missions and combat the menace of Elite Criminals throughout the world.

Mudaba Adin Academy: The Mudaba Adin Academy is one of a pair of academies built by the UN for the education of young Elites, serving the goal of training them to use their powers responsibly. September 2012 is the official opening day for the academy.  The Academy is built in the terraformed Sahara desert, and is surrounded by lush forests, and game preserves.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

The Start of a Rotten Week:

Beep...Beep...Beep...Beep.  "Five more minutes." the girl murmured, waving vaguely in the direction of the incessant beeping, and tried to roll over.  She wasn't successful, almost immediately she felt a sharp pain in her arm and on her chest as she tried to move.  That was about the time that the girl realized that the beeping wasn't at all like her alarm clock, which actually barked like a dog instead of beeping.

Opening her eyes, Clover tried to sit up, but without support all she managed was to fall back down, bringing her head to bounce painfully on the bed.  "Ouch."  she admitted, as she looked around from her supine position.  Finding what she was looking for, Clover pressed the Call button to summon a nurse.  She wasn't quite sure where she was...well she knew it was a hospital, most likely because she was hurt in some fusion, but all that proved was that she wasn't a moron.  Clover wanted to know exactly where she was, and why.

After a minute of pressing the annoyingly bright red button, a nurse came into the room, she was an older woman, maybe in her late fifties, old enough to have seen it all and have cleaned up after it, the type to not let anything phase her, only she looked rather nervous to Clover, though that might have been her spinning head.

"Can I help you with something young lady?" the nurse asked her eyes slightly wide, like she wanted to bolt.

"Ummm....yes, can you help me lift my bed so I can sit up?  I think I'd also like to talk to my doctor if I can...I want to know why I'm here...how badly I was hurt, cause I don't really remember nothing about it.  I remember going to the Chelsea game with some mates, I know Chelsea lost, but after that I don't really remember anything."

"All right dear." the nurse said, sounding like she had decided on something.  She moved to Clover's side and elevated the top of the bed into a comfortable sitting position for the girl.  "Gave us a right proper fright, coming in here all bloody the way you did.  Thought you might have cracked your skull in that brush up with the hooligans...that’s not the sort of behavior for a proper young lady, now is it?" the nurse asks Clover as she hits a second call button and pages Doctor Cerulean.

"Utterly shameful that, those hooligans could have killed someone...almost did,” the woman said, looking down at Clover like it might have been her fault.

"I don't remember any hooligans, but I'll take your word for It." was the red-heads only answer as the nurse chattered on until the doctor arrived.  Doctor Martin Cerulean, was young, no more than twenty five, and definitely the subject of a lot of crushes around the hospital, he looked like the proper image of a movie star with black curls and eyes so blue and pale that they were almost white.

"Hello and good morning to you Miss Clover.  I am Doctor Cerulean; I'm the one who stitched you up last night.  Do you remember what it was that you were doing to earn such a dreadful wound?" the young doctor asked, pulling out a small torch, and shining it into first Clover's left eye, and then the right to make sure she was reacting properly to light.

"No, I don't.  I was at the football match and then things get fuzzy and I wake up here a few minutes ago...I don't remember a thing.  Are my...is my mum here?  Or my sister?  I think dads in Belgium at the moment."

"Well, to go in order, you got hit on the head with a bottle, and you’re not remembering things are fairly normal for your condition.  The whack on the head gave you a pretty nasty concussion.  Your fine now, but you'll have to take it easy for the next few days, it was a near thing though, it’s been a whole day since you were brought in, and it’s near two in the morning the day after."

"As to your family, Baron Dinorben is in the waiting room now, Lady Dinorben and your sister were here all yesterday and today, and only left a few hours ago after your dad arrived to get some sleep,” the doctor said, and then paused, clearly wanting some additional information but not really wanting to press, finally he decided to ask anyway.  "Is your sister your identical twin, or do you two just look alike?" he asked, making Clover blink.  As far as she knew concussions weren't shared between twins.

"Identical twin, though she is younger by a few hours, why?  I don't think twins can share concussions...can they?"  Clover asked curiously.

Doctor Cerulean smiled his toothpaste commercial-brilliant smile, and shook his head.  "No, Concussions aren't shared, but with Elites I guess anything is possible."

"Elites?  What’s that have to do with me?"  Clover asked, sounding confused, possibly still groggy from the concussion.

"I think I can explain that part, luv.  Or rather a picture is worth a thousand words so this has got to be worth a few million."  Clover's dad said from the door, still in uniform.  He takes the remote from Clover's bed and turns the Telly on to one of the gossip channels, usually puerile filth really.

The screen showed Clover put herself between her friend and some guy with a chain, talking to him, and while she was doing it, a 4th person walked up behind her and cracked her a good one over the head with a bottle.  Just seeing it made Clover wince and feel the pain of the impact, but the wince was nothing compared to the shudder that followed as the girl saw herself began to float through in the middle of a whirlwind as people got tossed around like ragdolls.

"Is that...I guess that’s real.  I could have died...they could have all died."  Clover says tightly, as she skips the elation of finding out she had super powers and moved right into thinking it'd be easy to hurt someone without meaning to.  On the screen a commentator starts to give the details of what happened in the image, giving Clover's name, the details of her families status, her possible inheritance, and finally it settles on a picture of her and her sister at a ball, looking indistinguishable, and he wonders aloud whether or not there could be a genetic factor in Elitehood.  He introduces a scientist who says he would love to study the girls to see if their identical genes will mean they are both elites.  The scientist calls the phenomenon fascinating, and wonders aloud what it could mean to the scientific community.

Clover's lip curls up in a grimace at the screen and the ideas that it was expressing, and the screen explodes in a shower of sparks and goes out.  "Ugh!" the red-head cries out in surprise.  "I guess I need to learn how to control it, I wasn't trying to do that.  I swear.  I wasn't trying to do anything,” the girl says, sounding panicky, and the temperature in the room started to drop sharply, causing the Doctor and the Colonel to shiver.

"Clover, calm down.  You have to focus.  Calm down, this isn't the place for all of this.  Think of the people that could be hurt if you lose control of yourself in a hospital."  James said, leaning down over his daughter, putting his hands around her upper arms.  The touch seemed to calm her, or perhaps it was the words, but in either case, the room stopped getting colder, though it didn't really warm up, either.

"Interesting. Clover, are you trying to keep the room cold?" asked the doctor.

"No, I stopped doing whatever it was I was doing, but it doesn't seem to reverse it, just stop making it worse.  Maybe it just takes time for it to go back to normal?"

"Fascinating... I really would like to learn more, and help you figure this out, but your father is right, if you lose control here you will put the other patients in an unbearable amount of jeopardy.  I have been told that I should dismiss you from the hospital as soon as you are not in a life threatening condition.  I am sorry about this, but your concussion only needs rest and taking it easy at this point to recover, and you can do that most safely for everyone at home." Cerulean says with a frown though he definitely isn't happy about having to kick a patient out, if she wanted to stay, but it really was safest for all.

"If you want, I could make some house calls to check up on you, this really isn't the way I wish to treat my patients, especially ones with head wounds.  The only other alternative would be to keep you sedated while you are here, but that isn't really safe for you." he says looking back and forth between the father and daughter.

"Very well, I understand that this isn't your fault.  I'll be taking my daughter home, but there is no need for home visits, my sister is a pediatrician, she can monitor Clover's health for any further problems.  She has been the twin's doctors since they were born."

"I...I wouldn't mind if Doctor Cerulean wanted to do a check up since he was the one who put me back together, and head injuries seem to be his specialty."  Clover offered stammering, the doctor was terribly handsome after all, and 15 year olds were no more immune to his charms than his hospital fellows.

Looking at the doctor for a moment, Clover's father turned an amused expression back to her.  "As you wish.  I'm going to go and have Carter bring the car around back so we can get you home with as little contact with the media as possible.  That’s a problem for another day, and I'm sure the hospital would love to have them out from clogging up their entrance as soon as possible.  Maybe you could have a nurse help you put those on before we go.  Less you want your bumm hanging out of the gown to give the media an even bigger story,” the baron tells his daughter with a wink before he walks out.  The pair was really close, and joked around a lot, but there were just some things Clover was not ready to hear her father say, no matter how good a sense of humor he had.

"Daddy," she squealed, "my butt is not big, and you best be careful, or you’re going to have a shockingly big pain in the arse one of these days." the girl said, frowning at him as he went."  The doctor wisely didn't comment on the butt of the Honorable Clover Hughes, merely helped her out of all of the electrodes and wires, and called the nurse back in to help her dress as he left to do some paper work on his Elite patient.


----------

